# Purism FOSS laptop in 2015



## gofer_touch (Dec 30, 2014)

Now this looks like something rather interesting!

https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-laptop

Has anyone else come across this? Could this solve a lot of the mobile issues under *BSD as well (i.e. suspend/resume)?


----------



## Oko (Dec 30, 2014)

gofer_touch said:


> Has anyone else come across this? Could this solve a lot of the mobile issues under *BSD as well (i.e. suspend/resume)?


What is wrong with suspend/resume? Suspend/resume on OpenBSD and DragonFly works about as reliably as on Windows.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 30, 2014)

gofer_touch said:


> Now this looks like something rather interesting!
> 
> https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-laptop
> 
> Has anyone else come across this? Could this solve a lot of the mobile issues under *BSD as well (i.e. suspend/resume)?



While I don't see a problem with this per se, how is it any different than just running an open source operating system( I nominate FreeBSD ), while trimming the proprietary software on the same hardware? Also, maybe I missed it, but I didn't see any mention of software support. If the targeted demographic is regular consumers, software support should be included in the purchase or at least a paid option IMO.



Oko said:


> What is wrong with suspend/resume? Suspend/resume on OpenBSD and DragonFly works about as reliably as on Windows.



I don't think suspend/resume works reliably on all supported hardware running OpenBSD or DragonFlyBSD, or does it? To be fair however it really doesn't work that reliably in Windows half the time either. I can't count how many times friends or family have asked me to fix computers running  Windows that would suspend but not resume after a random update(it usually ends up being graphics driver update but not always).

EDIT: This is probably more of an Off Topic thread as it is not directly related to FreeBSD.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 30, 2014)

This looks interesting and I'm hopeful it will turn out well, but I'm skeptical.  It sounds like they "painstakingly hand selected" components (e.g.  a Nvidia graphics card) and install GNU/Linux for you.  For me that's not worth the price.

P.S. Suspend and resume works reliably for me with FreeBSD 10.1 with my Lenovo X220.  The only problem I've seen is that about after about 1 in 10 resumes the display switches to virtual terminal 0 and I have to hit Alt-F9 to get back to Xorg.  After about a month of using suspend and resume, the novelty has worn off for me.  Having to log out of all remote ssh connections reduces the utility.  Yes I use tmux.

P.P.S. Suspend didn't work reliably for me with OpenBSD 5.6.  In fact, I got kernel panics.


----------



## Oko (Dec 30, 2014)

protocelt said:


> I don't think suspend/resume works reliably on all supported hardware running OpenBSD or DragonFlyBSD, or does it? To be fair however it really doesn't work that reliably in Windows half the time either.


And you are 100% right. I said for many people works as reliably as on Windows. No better and hopefully no worse AFAIK. For the record I am more interesting in DragonFly as a storage solution even though all my file servers at work run mixture of FreeBSD/FreeNAS/TrueOS. However I see that Matt is really serious about it DragonFly on work stations

http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com/2014/11/bsdtalk248-dragonflybsd-with-matthew.html


----------

